# ANyone looking for a driver/operator in Central PA?



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm a Penn State student so my schedule is very open. I'm a full time heavy equipment operator during the summer. Backhoes, Skidloaders, Wheel Loaders, CTL's..you name it...also have my CDL permit, which doesnt help much but it shows i'm no stranger to larger trucks...anyway if anyone needs a driver this winter let me know, I have my own 4x4 truck with no plow on it so I can get just about anywhere you need me to be.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i just bought a John Deere 3020 so if there a parking lot and you would be willing to put a plow on it for me for the winter.....


----------

